# 2009 Las Vegas Big Smoke



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

The itinerary has been announced for the 2009 Las Vegas Big Smoke:

*Saturday, November 14*

Saturday morning program is scheduled from 9:00 a.m.-12:15 p.m., followed by a sit-down lunch lasting until 2 p.m. Gordon Mott, executive editor, _Cigar Aficionado_ and David Savona, senior editor, _Cigar Aficionado_ are the co-moderators for the weekend program.
*9:00 - 9:15 a.m. Cigar Aficionado's Top Three Cigars of 2008 Tasting.* The top 25 cigars of 2008 were selected by our senior editors and announced on the _Cigar Aficionado_ website in January, 2009. At each of the cigar breaks this morning, we will give you one of the top three cigars of 2008 to smoke, each presented by the cigar maker. At this first cigar break, Manuel Quesada, S.A.G. Imports, talks about his cigar ranked #1-Casa Magna Colorado Robusto.
*9:15 - 9:55 a.m. From Seed to Box.* An inside look at a cigar's journey from soil to retail shop. Nestor Plasencia Jr., Plasencia Tobacco, reveals the grower's responsibility; Jose Blanco, La Aurora, speaks to the manufacturer's role; Sathya Levin, Ashton, discusses the brand owner's position and Matt Arcella, Davidoff, talks about the retailer's obligation. This panel is moderated by David Savona.
*9:55 - 10:05 a.m. Second Cigar Break, #2Cigar.* In this cigar break, Jorge Padrón, Padrón Cigars, presents the #2 ranked cigar-his Padrón Serie 1926 80 Years Maduro.
*10:05 - 10:15 a.m. Best of Cigar Aficionado's Videos.* A look at the year gone by with video clips from the _Cigar Aficionado_ Online Cigar Cinema gallery.
*10:15 - 10:35 a.m. Fighting for Your Rights.* A question and answer forum with these three cigar advocates: Glen Loope, Cigar Rights of America (consumers), Eric Newman, CAA (manufacturers) and Joe Rowe, IPCPR (retailers). A look at all sides of the cigar smoking issues.
*10:35 - 11:20 a.m. Cuban Cigars.* James Suckling, European editor, _Cigar Aficionado_, investigates the latest trends in Cuban cigars. With him will be a special guest from Havana adding an insider's viewpoint.
*11:20 - 11:30 a.m. Third Cigar Break.* An opportunity to smoke the cigar ranked #3, Litto Gomez Diez 2008 Chisel Puro presentedby Litto Gomez, La Flor Dominicana.
*11:30 a.m. - 12:15 p.m. Boutique Cigar Brands.* Three small production cigar makers provide an insight into the challenges and rewards of creating a boutique brand. On the panel are Pete Johnson, Tatuaje; Sam Leccia, Nub; Ernesto Padilla, Padilla and Alan Rubin, Alec Bradley.
*12:15 - 3:00 p.m. Lunch with the FuenteFamily.* Enjoy lunch and casual cigar stories with members of the family behind Arturo Fuente cigars. Carlos Fuente Jr. and Cynthia Suarez will answer your questions, and you can share your thoughts with them. The Fuente family will have cigars for everyone.

*Sunday, November 15*

Sunday's program from 9:30 a.m. - 1:00 p.m. consists of three cigar seminars on a lighter note - involving a hands-on approach. Each is led by an expert.
*9:30 - 10:30 a.m. Charlie Palmer Cooks Breakfast.* Start the day with a real _Cigar Aficionado_'s breakfast. Charlie Palmer, owner of Aureole, Las Vegas; Charlie Palmer Steak and many other fine restaurants in New York and California, has again created a breakfast menu specifically designed for this cigar-loving crowd. He will share some of his cooking tales as well as his techniques. Of course, we will find the perfect cigar to match this breakfast.
*10:45 - 11:45 a.m. Roll Your Own, SeminarNo. 12.* Mike Giannini of El Credito Cigars brings everything you need to create your own cigar including real tobacco filler and wrapper as used in a premium cigar factory. Follow along with one ofLa Gloria Cubana's most experienced premium cigar makers. Whether you've done this before or you area new roller, everyone enjoys the opportunity to roll and create his own cigar and perhaps win a prize.
*12:00 noon - 1:00 p.m. Bourbon Rules!* Back by popular demand, Bourbon is the focusof our drinks pairing seminar. Spirits editor Jack Bettridge demonstrates why America's signature whiskey is also a fabulous smoking partner as we introduce bodacious Bourbons to the finest cigars.

:dance:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Criminal said:


> The itinerary has been announced for the 2009 Las Vegas Big Smoke:
> 
> ...............................................
> 
> :dance:


Thank you for the great info. :thumb:

It looks like that will be a great seminar!

Regards, _Dafiddla_


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about attending the Vegas big smoke this year any of the fine BOTL here going.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I will be at the Smoke this year. just received my tix for the Friday night smoke. I will be there all weekend though. Anyone want to hook up, PM me.


----------

